# Dryer won't turn itself off



## bethlex123 (Feb 21, 2009)

*MY DRYER WORKS, BUT WON'T TURN OFF UNLESS I TURN IT OFF. TIMER DIAL DOES NOT MOVE DURING DRYING CYCLE. WHAT MIGHT BE WRONG AND WHAT KIND OF PART WOULD I NEED TO FIX IT? *

*THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME, BETH*


----------



## flyboy2610 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds like your timer is finished for good.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I met a guy who rebuilds timers and says there is quite a business there. I would try the dryer on auto cycle as well but sounds like a timer


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

If you are using your dryer on a automatic cycle the timer will not turn if the dryer is not heating so your heating element may be bad. GE dryers have two heating elements if one is bad the timer will not turn but you will still feel heat in the tub. Like they said it can be the timer but they don’t go bad often. One way you can check this it to try using a timed cycle if the timer still won’t cut off the timer is bad.


----------

